
Show HN: Git Butler – IFTTT for GitHub pull request and issue workflows - deyan
https://www.gitbutler.com/
======
tw979452
The Git project has a trademark policy. You need permission from them if you
want to use it in your brand.

This is not likely to receive permission, since this kind of thing is
specifically why the trademark began being enforced—this is a service built on
top of the GitHub social network. GitHub login has nothing to do with Git.
GitHub issues have nothing to do with Git. GitHub's pull request API has (next
to) nothing to do with Git. Trying to brand this as "Git Butler" just serves
to further conflate GitHub and Git.

~~~
deyan
I was not aware. Thanks for letting me know - will look into it. I am
wondering how GitHub got around that issue.

~~~
fiatjaf
When GitHub started they didn't have that. Now they do and every time a
programmer writes a nice tool and posts it here the first comment is from
someone telling him to change the project name.

------
fiatjaf
Finally someone will kill Zapier.

